# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Protein Iced Mocha Late Recipe!!

## LiveFitBeFit

Okay so the other day I was eating my typical boring breakfast and I was thinking of a new recipe instead of having my coffee, shake, and eggs. 

So I came up with this...

1.The night before brew your coffee(as much as you'd like) and put it inside of the fridge. I use starbucks expresso flavor. 
2.The next morning take it out pour into a shaker cup and add as much chocolate protein( or vanilla protein) that you'd like. 
3.Add a lot of ice and shake it up. 

Honestly this is my new favorite drink. It makes me feel like I am cheating because it tastes so darn good. I use Dymatize Chocolate mint protein and the taste is just out of bounds. 

Lemme know what you guys think of this! My little brother(10) tried some the other day and went crazy. Poor kids asking for this shake every morning haha. 

Anyways thanks again hope ya'll enjoy it!

----------


## Imperious

Any sugar used?

----------


## LiveFitBeFit

Nope! No sugar used at all my man. IF you wanted to you can add some stevia or splenda. I personally dont add anything! Might at Stevia tomorrow though. Give it a try let me know whatcha think..

----------


## Imperious

> Nope! No sugar used at all my man. IF you wanted to you can add some stevia or splenda. I personally dont add anything! Might at Stevia tomorrow though. Give it a try let me know whatcha think..


Ok cool, whats the protein brand?

----------


## JohnnyVegas

I do this all the time. I do it slightly differently. I throw ice in my shaker, add freshly brewed cup of coffee, protein powder and a little soy milk. I have it dialed in enough that it gets rid of all the ice and I am left with a cold chocolate mocha shake.

----------


## LiveFitBeFit

Johnny- That sounds good too man! 

And the protein I use is Dymatize Elite Whey isolate. Its honestly the best bang for your buck. I got a 10 pounder for 80$.

----------


## DRdee

I drink coffee every morning. Going to try this out mañana.

----------


## LiveFitBeFit

Do it brotha. You'd love it. I cant go a day without it man.

----------


## that guy1234

It's the bomb. I do this about every other day. I don't add sugar, but I use Syntha 6 Vanilla protein, so I might as well be adding some. I love vanilla protein coffee, my wife is now a fan too.

----------


## Times Roman

> I do this all the time. I do it slightly differently. I throw ice in my shaker, add freshly brewed cup of coffee, protein powder and a little soy milk. I have it dialed in enough that it gets rid of all the ice and I am left with a cold chocolate mocha shake.


My daughter is doing this, less the coffee, add a little milk, and add 1/4 raw oats. Blends it up, and it is really very tasty, and almost the consistency of a choco shake!

It's really a healthy snack, and i've been drinking em too lately

----------


## LiveFitBeFit

Yeah that sounds delish too! I only drink it in the AM or else im up all night! overall great shake tho

----------


## gbrice75

Looking forward to trying this one as well as subsequent ideas posted here. Thanks!

----------


## britt28

Sounds interesting. I use Scivation's chocolate whey but haven't tried this coffee drink. Thanks for the tip.  :Wink: 

Also, I initially quickly read that first sentence seeing coffee, shake, eggs and almost thought you blended that before I read it properly...lol...yuck!

----------


## ILLEATYERFKNHART

I make mine like a slush:
Ice 
Instant coffee 
Honey 
Vanilla protein 
Powdered chocolate milk mix
Milk

Way better then drinking black coffee

----------


## krugerr

Why didn't I think of this? 
I typically make my black coffee, then while it is cooling, I blend ice, milk, vanilla protein and a banana for my morning shake. Then by the time I've finished the shake, the coffee is cool enough to down. 

I'm going to try this right now, even though it's 6:30pm! 

I've toyed with adding oats too it, but I'll leave that out of the coffee shake.

----------


## krugerr

Here it is. I used two heaped teaspoons of decaf coffee. Two scoops vanilla whey, handful of I've and 300ml milk. 

Yum!

----------


## jklipouse

Holly shit u guys are geniuses! I used unsweetened coconut milk 1 pack of splenda 2 scoops of chocolate protein reg black cofee...easy part is making it hard part is trying not to drink it so dam fastttt! Thanks guys

----------


## LiveFitBeFit

Lol use a straw dude thats what I do! I havent made this in like 1 month. Must have tomorrow!

----------


## Times Roman

> Okay so the other day I was eating my typical boring breakfast and I was thinking of a new recipe instead of having my coffee, shake, and eggs. 
> 
> So I came up with this...
> 
> 1.The night before brew your coffee(as much as you'd like) and put it inside of the fridge. I use starbucks expresso flavor. 
> 2.The next morning take it out pour into a shaker cup and add as much chocolate protein( or vanilla protein) that you'd like. 
> 3.Add a lot of ice and shake it up. 
> 
> Honestly this is my new favorite drink. It makes me feel like I am cheating because it tastes so darn good. I use Dymatize Chocolate mint protein and the taste is just out of bounds. 
> ...


my daughter uses a blender, crushed ice, protein powder, and raw oats. I have to admit, she scored on that one and it has become one of her favorite after school snacks

----------


## jklipouse

> my daughter uses a blender, crushed ice, protein powder, and raw oats. I have to admit, she scored on that one and it has become one of her favorite after school snacks


TR sounds like a good pre workout shake...i didnt try the oats yet but i most certainly will tomorrow's  :Smilie:

----------


## coffee lavender girl

Your recipe sounds awesome enough to add to my menu at my cafe. BUT I need to know why you are calling it a mocha latte? Those are two different drinks. Mocha, of course has chocolate and coffee where as a Latte is only espresso and milk. So since you are adding a chocolate/mint concoction...it is there fore a Mocha. Only saying cause I want to name it correctly. So is this powder you add from this website? I am a newbie at this. Thanks and continue being awesome.
Peggy
Annie's Lavender & Coffee Cafe
Twin Falls, Idaho












> Okay so the other day I was eating my typical boring breakfast and I was thinking of a new recipe instead of having my coffee, shake, and eggs. 
> 
> So I came up with this...
> 
> 1.The night before brew your coffee(as much as you'd like) and put it inside of the fridge. I use starbucks expresso flavor. 
> 2.The next morning take it out pour into a shaker cup and add as much chocolate protein( or vanilla protein) that you'd like. 
> 3.Add a lot of ice and shake it up. 
> 
> Honestly this is my new favorite drink. It makes me feel like I am cheating because it tastes so darn good. I use Dymatize Chocolate mint protein and the taste is just out of bounds. 
> ...

----------


## Noles12

> my daughter uses a blender, crushed ice, protein powder, and raw oats. I have to admit, she scored on that one and it has become one of her favorite after school snacks


This has been my breakfast for a very long time. The only difference is I use egg whites and 1 scoop of protein, and a little milk while bulking

----------


## capetown

> Here it is. I used two heaped teaspoons of decaf coffee. Two scoops vanilla whey, handful of I've and 300ml milk.
> 
> Yum!


You talking instant coffee?

----------


## capetown

I really hate owning a tasimo right now.

----------

